# Clean and descale



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Had my 2006 classic for 3-4 months now but only just got around to replacing the gasket, cleaning the shower screen and a descale.

Before

















After

















Descale in progress now, looking forwards to trying a coffee after this epic clean!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

That looks hideous! Has that been soaked in something like pulycaff? Looks like there are still coffee oils on here that could come off. None the less, massive improvement and it will only go to making much better coffee.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Soaked on Purro for 45 mins then scrubbed with a nail brush and a lightly abrasive sponge. Difference in taste is already very noticeable


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

It will be. Cleaning is the biggest improvement to coffee, above any of the faffing with dose and extraction.... Did I say faffing? I meant 'perfecting'


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

I'd be inclined to just buy a new dispersion plate (a brass one maybe?) and get an IMS shower screen,


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

@DavecUK will be along shortly to check


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

That looked dreadful. Keeping the group clean is one of the biggest improvements you will make to your coffee


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

GCGlasgow said:


> @DavecUK will be along shortly to check


Nah it's a Gaggia non prosumer....no interest in them.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> ................... Difference in taste is already very noticeable


have you done a back-flush too..?

?? in the last picture - what is the screw-head showing in the LHS hole in the dispersion plate

defo get an IMS shower screen - to be honest i dont see any diff using a brass plate other than it's a good heat-sink


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

yardbent said:


> have you done a back-flush too..?
> 
> ?? in the last picture - what is the screw-head showing in the LHS hole in the dispersion plate
> 
> defo get an IMS shower screen - to be honest i dont see any diff using a brass plate other than it's a good heat-sink


Yes, I back flushed.

Screw head is just an optical illusion, nothing in there.

I have read several threads re IMS screen where people are saying they notice no difference in taste. My next mod was going to be a PID.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I think your next mod should be at least a monthly cleaning regime rather than 3-4 months.

Ian


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

It's more to do with the IMS shower screen being easier to clean and keep clean, it also keeps the dispersion plate cleaner, I've found you get a better, more even flow of water through it as opposed to the standard gaggia one. I personally think for the money it's a worthwhile addition


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Eyedee said:


> I think your next mod should be at least a monthly cleaning regime rather than 3-4 months.
> 
> Ian


I bought the machine and this is the first time I have had the time to strip clean it. I work away from home and my weekend time is precious and spent with the family.

Now it has been done once it will be easier to keep on top of it, but the first time is always a bit of a journey into the unknown and needs a bit of time put aside.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> I have read several threads re IMS screen where people are saying they notice no difference in taste. My next mod was going to be a PID.


true - but so much easier to keep clean

would love a PID - no funds free ATM........


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

SmnByt said:


> It's more to do with the IMS shower screen being easier to clean and keep clean, it also keeps the dispersion plate cleaner, I've found you get a better, more even flow of water through it as opposed to the standard gaggia one. I personally think for the money it's a worthwhile addition


Can anyone recommend a particular IMS shower screen? I have had a browse and there seems to be different types? Does it really make much of a difference?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Im actually horrified at those before photos and amazed in equal measure.

Amazed it still worked, a pentaquark would stop the flow of my machine !


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Im actually horrified at those before photos and amazed in equal measure.
> 
> Amazed it still worked, a pentaquark would stop the flow of my machine !


Pentaquark, had to look that one up!


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

I agree the after photos could use some more TLC.

Many folk do not realize the need to clean an espresso machine. Live and learn they say..

Well, at least it is finally getting a scrub. To be honest I would have never posted pictures like that, unless it was a recent buy showing neglect.

Comend you for sprucing it up!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

insatiableOne said:


> To be honest I would have never posted pictures like that, unless it was a recent buy showing neglect


OK, as I said I had only had the machine a few months, I work away from home in the week and Christmas was the first chance I had to clean the machine.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Right lovely chaps. I've got the hex screws out, but how the heck do I prise the dispersion plate off?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Missy said:


> Right lovely chaps. I've got the hex screws out, but how the heck do I prise the dispersion plate off?


ignore that. I called in my pals brute and force.


----------

